# Is Anyone Playing Today In The Heat?



## Crazyface (Jul 19, 2016)

It's wifeys birthday today and she's working 'till 5.15. I'm doing  dinner for us and grandkiddies and future daughter-in-law. I think I'll be able to squeeze in a quick nine after work, 1.30pm, before I don my chefs hat. Is anyone going to be out there doing a full 18 in the heat?


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 19, 2016)

Yep of to Camberley Heath as part of the Mariners Society, 13:40 tee off. Will probably be very warm!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 19, 2016)

Me, up there about 11 for a full round&#127774;


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm out at 9:44. And for the first time ever on a golf course, I'll be wearing shorts. Might be worth keeping the easily offended indoors till after 1pm.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2016)

Playing nine about 5.30 but not expecting it to be significantly cooler


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 19, 2016)

Nope,but if I was I'd definitely have a buggie.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 19, 2016)

dont forget the sun cream and cover your ears ,they will be like crispy duck if you dont.

 plenty of fluids every hole as you sweat a lot more than you think. 
have fun people .
 if i was playing i would take a buggy .far less effort than walking and you get a slight breeze at full throttle ,plus a little bit of shade.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 19, 2016)

I am playing in a mixed 4BBB at Marple, shotgun start at 1pm, the brolley will be up.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 19, 2016)

In this heat I'd most probably manage about 4 or 5 holes before throwing in the towel.....


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 19, 2016)

How warm we talking here????

its nice here but 20 at most at the moment.

mind you we always have a breeze so it never feels as warm as that


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 19, 2016)

Mad dogs and Englishmen but love the heat. If not at work I would be out there like a shot


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 19, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			How warm we talking here????

its nice here but 20 at most at the moment.

mind you we always have a breeze so it never feels as warm as that
		
Click to expand...

When I left for work at 8 this morning, car was reading 22. Got to be up to about 28 now and climbing. Reckon over 30 by mid-day.
I can play in Spain or Portugal in temperatures higher than that and not suffer. But over here, it's much more humid and that's what does me in.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 19, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			When I left for work at 8 this morning, car was reading 22. Got to be up to about 28 now and climbing. Reckon over 30 by mid-day.
I can play in Spain or Portugal in temperatures higher than that and not suffer. But over here, it's much more humid and that's what does me in.
		
Click to expand...

You should get back to relaxing by the lake mate


----------



## louise_a (Jul 19, 2016)

Its forecast to be 86/30 here this afternoon, lovely jubbly!


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 19, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			How warm we talking here????

its nice here but 20 at most at the moment.

mind you we always have a breeze so it never feels as warm as that
		
Click to expand...

According to AccuWeather, it's currently 26, feeling like 29 here; predicted to get up to 31/33 here - 33 max somewhere else (London?)! Thunderstorm predicted for tomorrow afternoon - of course!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2016)

Working today till about 2pm then plan to hit a few ball at the range. 

Playing Hever Castle course tomorrow and the forecast isn't much cooler down this way


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 19, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I am playing in a mixed 4BBB at Marple, shotgun start at 1pm, the brolley will be up.
		
Click to expand...

Nice but short course. Lovely clubhouse !!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 19, 2016)

anotherdouble said:



			You should get back to relaxing by the lake mate
		
Click to expand...

Too hot for fishing during the day.... the Carp just loll around on the top not interested in feeding at all.
Best off early mornings or late evenings, or through the night when the weather is like this.
I just normally sit around the Gite playing with my boilies.....


----------



## One Planer (Jul 19, 2016)

Playing tonight at 5pm. Should be interesting.


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 19, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Too hot for fishing during the day.... the Carp just loll around on the top not interested in feeding at all.
Best off early mornings or late evenings, or through the night when the weather is like this.
I just normally sit around the Gite playing with my boilies.....
		
Click to expand...

Not enough for a bit of crust or dog biscuits?


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 19, 2016)

4 wrinklies playing 9 holes.
I will probably be smelling the tea by the fourth.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 19, 2016)

30 in London with 22kmh breeze and 40 odd gusts, really not that bad


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			30 in London with 22kmh breeze and 40 odd gusts, really not that bad
		
Click to expand...

Wayne Riley would be saying thats brutal out there:rofl:


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 19, 2016)

2.5 hours hedge trimming this morning then off to The Worcestershire this afternoon for practice round for Midlands seniors Championship on Friday


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 19, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Not enough for a bit of crust or dog biscuits?
		
Click to expand...

For some reason, French carp are reluctant to take surface baits.
I don't think it's a method French anglers use very often, if at all.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 19, 2016)

upsidedown said:



*2.5 hours hedge trimming this morning* then off to The Worcestershire this afternoon for practice round for Midlands seniors Championship on Friday
		
Click to expand...

you what !!!? In that heat? you must be bonkers!


----------



## drewster (Jul 19, 2016)

I'd absolutely be out there if i could but am stuck behind my desk !!!!  27 at the moment and will be 30 plus this afternoon .


----------



## Matty6 (Jul 19, 2016)

Finish work at 2pm then heading to the course. Forecast says it'll be 32 at the time, so will be plenty warm enough!!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 19, 2016)

drewster said:



*I'd absolutely be out there if i could but am stuck behind my desk* !!!!  27 at the moment and will be 30 plus this afternoon .
		
Click to expand...

Same here. Too hot to concentrate, even with a desk fan.

 Finished our 4BBB match at 9.15pm last night and felt as though I had just walked through a shower as I was so wet with sweat.


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 19, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			For some reason, French carp are reluctant to take surface baits.
I don't think it's a method French anglers use very often, if at all.
		
Click to expand...

I always used to like chucking some corn down a margin then trying to get a big mirror on the surface on days like this


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 19, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			I always used to like chucking some corn down a margin then trying to get a big mirror on the surface on days like this 

Click to expand...

It's been a long time since I've chucked some corn down a margin....


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 19, 2016)

Was 31* when I finished 18 at 12:00. Just starting to get a bit too much. Nice little breeze to cool you down though. Quite enjoyable really.


----------



## chellie (Jul 19, 2016)

It's currently 30 here and what breeze there is is warm so no way. There's a seniors open on anyway so can't get on the course. Been at work this am. Now trying to get some housework done


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 19, 2016)

might get out for a few tonight, but temp wise it will be just right, about 20 ish with a nice cooling breeze off the sea


----------



## Imurg (Jul 19, 2016)

Been working all morning and most of the afternoon - constant driving around and the car thermometer tells me it's a steady 34 out there.
At home we have a thermometer in the shade - that says 29 but put in the direct sunlight and it shoots to over 40......


----------



## rosecott (Jul 19, 2016)

Just got home from a stableford qualifier teeing off at 8.15. It was HOT - 31* and climbing - now with a nice cold can in hand.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 19, 2016)

Just home from Captain's Day comp - way too hot. Should have a fun am-am event this afternoon but we decided not to bother. Plenty going out although reduced to 8 holes. Time to cool off before heading back for prize giving and dinner - hope it isn't soup!


----------



## chellie (Jul 19, 2016)

AmandaJR said:



			Just home from Captain's Day comp - way too hot. Should have a fun am-am event this afternoon but we decided not to bother. Plenty going out although reduced to 8 holes. Time to cool off before heading back for prize giving and dinner - hope it isn't soup!
		
Click to expand...

I played our major 36 ladies comp at the beginning of June. Similar temp to today and we had fish and chips afterwards lol


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 19, 2016)

Playing a knock out tomorrow at 4.30. It'll either be hot, or raining, or both.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 19, 2016)

Just back after a round, I now have a cracking tan&#128513;


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2016)

It's just starting to cool down now to 91f/33c here 

Had to work this morning, but to be honest, I'm still cooking from yesterday so would have really struggled at Camberley had I gone.


----------



## chellie (Jul 19, 2016)

Have just suggested to HID that we go out later. His reply contained lots of expletives and the word NO.


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2016)

chellie said:



			Have just suggested to HID that we go out later. His reply contained lots of expletives and the word NO.
		
Click to expand...

Leave him at home then :smirk:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 19, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Just back after a round, I now have a cracking tan&#62977;
		
Click to expand...

  :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 19, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Just back after a round, I now have a cracking tan&#62977;
		
Click to expand...

You had one last year too....
or was that rust?


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			You had one last year too....
or was that rust?


Click to expand...

Nah, not rust, he's (a) copper :smirk:


----------



## chellie (Jul 19, 2016)

Fish said:



			Leave him at home then :smirk:
		
Click to expand...


I may well do although I have played golf everyday for a week so possibly could do with a rest from it.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 19, 2016)

If it wasn't my wedding anniversary I'd be out having a game, it could be raining tomorrow


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 19, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			If it wasn't my wedding anniversary I'd be out having a game, it *will* be raining tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you.


----------



## IainP (Jul 19, 2016)

Just leaving office in Glasgow, 30.5 C


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm playing at opening cans of Bud in the back garden.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm just really grateful for all the people who have posted pictures of their car thermometers on Facebook today.   Otherwise I would never have realised it was so hot and warm.  Nobs.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 19, 2016)

It was tough today, not helped by the fact that the other 3 in my group all had buggies, there was a carvery meal included in the price but all  I wanted to do was get home and collapse. I can honestly say that I feel worse after 18 holes today than I did after 36 holes last Wednesday.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 19, 2016)

F to nine was gorgeous and the first time I have noticed this year that the ball was flying and running well. Played my best ever bunker shot from 120 yd and put it 7 ft from the pin. Slightly uphill and straight. Left me par putt 2 ft short. Oh did the air turn blue.
Onto the back nine, oh it was sweaty, proper sweaty. By this time I have normally visited the trees a couple or three times, during the whole round I went one and a half times. Played really well by the 15th and either fatigue, rubbish golf or both contributed to a meltdown.
posted on another blog how I got a phone call on the 15th tee and asked if I could get to the 13th tee as soon as because a bloke was struggling with the heat. Ah and so was I. He ended up being ok. Not drinking enough.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 19, 2016)

We played with the captain and lady captain of Marple, we had just finished our round when he was asked to go down to the 16th in his buggy as someone was feeling unwell. That turned out to be someone feeling dizzy due to the heat.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2016)

Played about 5.30 for nine holes. Struggled in the heat. Played crap which didn't help. Made sure I got some proper fluids in and had three Magners


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 19, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			you what !!!? In that heat? you must be bonkers!
		
Click to expand...


It's what pays the bills 

Worcestershire was in excellent condition and we were warmly welcomed. 3 L of water consumed on the course with minimal outgoings :thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 19, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Played about 5.30 for nine holes. Struggled in the heat. Played crap which didn't help. Made sure I got some proper fluids in and had three Magners
		
Click to expand...

Good man Homer three of your five a day there &#127823;&#127822;&#127823;

oh ah, had a look on me solar panels Bluetooth and it was sunnier on Monday, but not as hot.


----------



## hamshanker (Jul 19, 2016)

Played West Derby at 1.30 and was a joy to play in such wonderful weather for a change 
and even had a visitor on the 16th tee


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 20, 2016)

Playing Farnham Sands today. Forecasters saying temps will be a tad lower than yesterday so I shall expect 39 degrees centgrade at least with a possibility of -3 and snow on the back nine.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 20, 2016)

I got home with sweat dripping off me, IN THE CAR. Nope! Spent the afternoon buying and preparing food for the evening.... INSIDE, whilst supping VERY COLD Carling Cider.


----------



## Slab (Jul 20, 2016)

Hope you're all coping ok

Top tip: To help you sleep at night simply switch on the aircon in the bedroom, set to 16Â°, put it on timer for 1 hr and it keeps the bills manageable too, repeat at intervals when you wake up through the night... you are welcome


On the course, get a buggy
Wear sunscreen, get the aerosol variety that doesn't need rubbing in, get at least factor 30 (you can use the ice in the coolerbox on the buggy to wash any excess of hands)
Wear sunglasses
Take an extra towel for 'mopping' during the round
Wear shorts
Take spare golf cap for when the first is soaked
Take a few brewskies, remember to drink them
If you really really really have to walk... Don't rush! the round will take a bit longer in the heat
If driving home, shower and change before leaving the course! 

Enjoy it guys 


edit: one last one... take a small facecloth (bring from home if not supplied in locker room) keep it in the coolbox and use it as needed to cool face throughout the round

edit edit: select spot on fairway for tee shot with overhanging trees so that 2nd shot played from shade


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 20, 2016)

Slab said:



			Hope you're all coping ok

Top tip: To help you sleep at night simply switch on the aircon in the bedroom, set to 16Â°, put it on timer for 1 hr and it keeps the bills manageable too, repeat at intervals when you wake up through the night... you are welcome


On the course, get a buggy
Wear sunscreen, get the aerosol variety that doesn't need rubbing in, get at least factor 30 (you can use the ice in the coolerbox on the buggy to wash any excess of hands)
Wear sunglasses
Take an extra towel for 'mopping' during the round
Wear shorts
Take spare golf cap for when the first is soaked
Take a few brewskies, remember to drink them
If you really really really have to walk... Don't rush! the round will take a bit longer in the heat
If driving home, shower and change before leaving the course! 

Enjoy it guys 


edit: one last one... take a small facecloth (bring from home if not supplied in locker room) keep it in the coolbox and use it as needed to cool face throughout the round

edit edit: select spot on fairway for tee shot with overhanging trees so that 2nd shot played from shade
		
Click to expand...

 UK and air conditioning, nice one


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 20, 2016)

Heat?! Its done nowt but thunder, lightening and rain since 3am.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Heat?! Its done nowt but thunder, lightening and rain since 3am.
		
Click to expand...

We have had two thunder storms, one at 4am and the other about 10am. so very impressive lightning.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 20, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Heat?! Its done nowt but thunder, lightening and rain since 3am.
		
Click to expand...

Talk about one extreme to the other, wee fella loved the thunder and lightening.
Seen any helicopters in the air?


----------



## GB72 (Jul 20, 2016)

Played 9 holes after work, slight breeze to keep me cool, hardly a soul on the course, wildlife everywhere. It was heaven.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 20, 2016)

BrianM said:



			Talk about one extreme to the other, wee fella loved the thunder and lightening.
Seen any helicopters in the air?
		
Click to expand...

Not heard one. Quiet day here in Ellon


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 20, 2016)

Slab said:



			Hope you're all coping ok

Top tip: To help you sleep at night simply switch on the aircon in the bedroom, set to 16Â°, put it on timer for 1 hr and it keeps the bills manageable too, repeat at intervals when you wake up through the night... you are welcome


On the course, get a buggy
Wear sunscreen, get the aerosol variety that doesn't need rubbing in, get at least factor 30 (you can use the ice in the coolerbox on the buggy to wash any excess of hands)
Wear sunglasses
Take an extra towel for 'mopping' during the round
Wear shorts
Take spare golf cap for when the first is soaked
Take a few brewskies, remember to drink them
If you really really really have to walk... Don't rush! the round will take a bit longer in the heat
If driving home, shower and change before leaving the course! 

Enjoy it guys 


edit: one last one... take a small facecloth (bring from home if not supplied in locker room) keep it in the coolbox and use it as needed to cool face throughout the round

*edit edit: select spot on fairway for tee shot with overhanging trees so that 2nd shot played from shade*

Click to expand...

Ok smartarse, at least I can do the last one  :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2016)

Did some practice last night as the course was heaving when I got there after work. Felt much nicer with the breeze blowing. Not so good for my bunker practice as it was into and got a proper sand blasting hitting all those shots. Club shower looked like Blackpool beach when I washed it all off. Hoping to get out tonight and due to be less humid which should be great


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 21, 2016)

I can't believe it, we've been rain free for three days now. I'll be teeing up at 1.30pm today. I can't wait!


----------



## xcore (Jul 21, 2016)

Teeing off tomorrow afternoon, what's the bets it's overcast and or raining?!


----------

